# RIP my sweet Dallas boy...



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

When we went to see Dallas late this afternoon, his breathing was very laboured, and I suggested to his owners that we bring him in now. We took the girls and Dallas and were all with him when he passed over to the Rainbow Bridge and it was very peaceful... We are all broken hearted as to how this happened. We still don't know how he contact FeLV.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's in the arms of the angels now, Janice. Nevertheless, it's very hard for you, I know.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I felt the same extreme sadness and sense of unfairness when Obi died unexpectedly, after being healthy his whole short life. I wish I could do or say something to ease your pain... some cats are just never meant to be with us for long, even though it breaks our hearts.

My heart goes out to you and Dallas' family...


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Run free at the Bridge Dallas


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

you have my deepest sympathies.......and so does the fur-ever home family of Dallas, R.I.P.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Janice.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor Dallas, I am so sorry for your and his family's loss


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sorry Janice


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry! Run free to the bridge Dallas.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear the news, Janice.  I wish no cat had to suffer from FeLV, especially one who was so well-loved.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry, Janice!  *HUGS*


----------

